# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  A date with computer programming

## athenagreek

Hello there! this is rush, you see y boss just want to update all our files in the office after a long hiatus with being in the cave. For short It's been already long that we are using journal notebook for our records and we used type writer instead of computers for our  lab results. Here I am in the middle of no where. I don't even know much about excel, PDF files and lots of inputting in what disk our important documents be. I don't know yet. I really have to have a date with computer programming so I will have abirds eyeview of what will I be doing. Just a newbie guys, please bear with me.

----------

